# Storing used honeysuper frames



## Morphic (Jan 4, 2004)

Ok, after i'm doing harvesting my honey(using the remove comb and crush method) would it be better to clean the foundation off, or just leave it the way it is? How do I go about storing it for winter?


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2004)

They say to let the bees clean up the residue of honey and then you can freeze them to kill any waxmoth stuff and then wrap tightly so that they can't become reinfested. Some people even store them on top of the hive to let the bees protect them. 

Rod


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>would it be better to clean the foundation off, or just leave it the way it is?

What do you mean clean it off. If you removed it and crushed it what's left? Is it plastic foundation? Is it just wood with some honey on it?

Either way, I'd let the bees clean them up. Put them on top of the inner cover, or if you don't have one, just put them on top of the hive.

>How do I go about storing it for winter?

I like to leave it on the inner cover so the bees will do a bit of gaurding until it's cold and then put them off so they'll freeze. If you have a freezer big enough, you can freeze them now to kill moth eggs and let them freeze more later. I'd seal them up as well as you can and put them somewhere in the shade so the wax won't melt.


----------

